

A warning for any young entrepreneurs considering a lemonade stand - Prrometheus
http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local&id=6339365

======
noonespecial
One thing I found out about zoning "laws" is that they are basically made up
(as in pretend). Just about any senior official at City Hall can scribble a
variance for a property and that's the end of it. It often doesn't even
require a vote. Its who you know that counts.

Little Katie and Sabrina just need to wait for the next town council election
to roll around and give a lil'-sumin'-sumin' to the right candidate.

That's how we do it in these parts. (And it _sucks_ IMHO)

